# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Δεν μπορω να μπω στο site ...

## stelios17

Εχει εδω και 2-3 μερες , που μετα τις 9 το βραδυ και μεχρι περιπου τις 11 δεν μπορω να μπω στο site !!!! 

Και σημερα , απο τις 2.40 περιπου ως πριν λιγο (περιπου 4.00 )  δεν μπορουσα να μπω ...

Ήταν λες και δεν υπηρχε η σελιδα !

----------


## Muscleboss

Τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες η σελίδα έπεσε μόνο χτές το απόγευμα 1,5 ώρα και τώρα το μεσημέρι. Αν συμβαίνει αυτό που λές, τότε μάλλον εσύ έχεις το πρόβλημα.

Ανακοίνωση

ΜΒ

----------


## Doctorg

Σήμερα το πρωί για ώρες δεν μπορούσα να μπω, έβγαινε  συνέχεια αυτό το μήνυμα: _the site has been removed to a new server._

----------


## Polyneikos

Το πρόβλημα συνεβη καθως εγινε απροειδοποιητα σημερα μια μεταφορα server από τον host που φιλοξενει την σελίδα.Τωρα πλεον πρεπει να μπαινουν όλοι. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Doctorg

Οκ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Επίσης μπορεί να εχουν χαθει καποια πρωινα ποστς. :01. Sad:

----------

